# Just Scent



## tammyr (Dec 17, 2008)

Has anyone used Just Scent http://www.justscent.com? They seem to have a good selection. Thanks.


----------



## heartsong (Dec 17, 2008)

*x*

hi there!

no i've never used that particular one yet, but these are very reliable vendors i use for c/p:

www.soapsupplies.net
www.symphonyscents.com

$7.95 flat shipping rate!

also quality vendors:

www.brambleberry.com
www.thescentworks.com
www.sweetcakes.com

there are many, many good vendors out there. many listed in the forum

anyother great resource:

www.fragranceoilfinder.com 

http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca


----------



## tammyr (Dec 17, 2008)

Thank you. I am always looking for new places. That is great shipping!


----------

